# 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4



## Dedde (24. November 2013)

*2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*

Ich möchte mir hauptsächlich für bf4 nen 2. Monitor holen. Ein gebrauchter 22". Zieht das merklich fps ingame?  Wollte nur den battlescreen laufen lassen.  Also quasi nur ne große map.


----------



## SilentHunter (24. November 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*

Du kannst eine Ingame Map nicht auf einen 2. Monitor verschieben.Aber ein 2 Monitor hat ansonsten keine Auswirkung auf die FP´s


----------



## Q-Pit (24. November 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*

Im Battlelog (Webbrowser) kann man sch auch die Map anzeigen lassen auch wenn man das Spiel gar nicht spielt.


----------



## Dedde (24. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybhCA5gzLoM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

So meinte ich das


----------



## Oozy (24. November 2013)

Ja, das geht tatsächlich. Da der zweite Monitor nicht aufwändige Grafiken darstellen muss, wird die Grafikkarte auch kaum verlangsamt. Wenn du aber auf dem 2. Monitor spielen würdest (beide Monitore), dann würde es definitiv nicht mehr dicke reichen.

Wie viel willst du denn maximal ausgeben?


----------



## Dedde (24. November 2013)

Weiß nicht. Schau grad bissle bei ebay nach einem gebrauchten. Net mehr wie 100 €


----------



## ebastler (24. November 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*

Hm, mal eine kurze Frage: Weiß jemand, ob man bei Haswell-CPUs den Onboardchip und die GPU zeitgleich nutzen kann? Ich würde eventuell einen kleinen Monitor kaufen.
Könnte ich den an die CPU anschließen, oder muss der auch über die GPU laufen?


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*



Dedde schrieb:


> Weiß nicht. Schau grad bissle bei ebay nach einem gebrauchten. Net mehr wie 100 €


 Schau dir mal den Asus hier an: ASUS VS228NE, 21.5" (90LMD8001T02211C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## marvinj (26. November 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*

Funktionieren tuts, allerdings hat die Grafikkarte ja mehr zu berechnen. Wenn du normalerweise mit 60 fps zockst, wirst du dann ggf. 55 haben.
Ich werd das auch mal heute Abend testen


----------



## machine4 (26. November 2013)

Lohnt sich das mit dem 2 Monitor für die Übersicht im Spiel? Auf den youtube Videos sah das nicht so überzeugend aus.


----------



## Dedde (26. November 2013)

Doch finde ich schon.  Aber beim zocken nebenher mach ich oft auch noch andere Sachen. 
Mein hauptmonitor hat 144hz und der 2. 60hz.  Da gibts dann keine Probleme oder


----------



## getsomenuts (26. November 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*



machine4 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das mit dem 2 Monitor für die Übersicht im Spiel? Auf den youtube Videos sah das nicht so überzeugend aus.


 das überlege ich auch die ganze Zeit! Ich weiss jetzt schon das ich mich grün und blau ärgere wenn mich der erste erwischt wenn ich gerade auf den anderen Monitor schaue...


----------



## Dedde (26. November 2013)

Mich erwischt eher einer wenn ich grad die map groß mach und schaue wohin ich jetzt meine tv hinschicke. Haha. Ne ist schon cool wenn man alles auf einen blick sieht


----------



## m4rshm4llow (26. November 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*

Ich hab auch 2 Monitore und habe das ein paar mal gemacht. Man guckt  aber NIE drauf und die Minimap bietet dir einen besser  Situationsüberblick weil du halt in der Mitte bist und alles relativ zu  dir angezeigt wird.
Außerdem bist du sehr schnell tot wenn du rüberguckst.

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich das überhaupt nicht. Würde maximal 5€ dafür ausgeben, dafür bekommste aber keinen Bildschirm


----------



## Superwip (26. November 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*

Ich würde einen gebrauchten 1600x1200er Monitor mit IPS oder VA Panel empfehlen, etwa einen Samsung SyncMaster 213T oder 214T oder einen Dell 2100FP.

Mit dem 4:3 Format wird das Setup nicht unnötig breit, IPS und VA Panels sorgen dafür das Farben und Kontrast stabil bleiben auch wenn man den Nebenmonitor von der Seite betrachtet, die Reaktionszeit ist unwichtig und zu guter Letzt bekommt man diese alten Office Monitore in sehr gutem Zustand für deutlich unter 100€.

Ich selbst habe einen T214 als Zweitmonitor und bin damit sehr zufrieden; nachdem mein alter T214 eingegangen ist habe ich mir wieder einen gekauft- für 60€, sieht wie neu aus.


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*

Wie sieht es mit der höhe aus? Welche diagonale ist bei 4:3 in etwa so hoch wie ein 24" 16:9er? (ja, kann man ausrechnen, pythagoras und so, will aber nicht)
(meine die höhe des bildschirmpanels. Da bei mir beide monitore nebeneinanderstehen, sieht es hässlich aus, wenn beide bilder auf der selben höhe beginnen, aber das von einem 2cm unter dem des anderen ahfhört oder so


----------



## Dedde (29. November 2013)

Ne so ein 4:3 ist mir zu hässlich.  Hab jetzt nen 22" widescreen fur gute 60 €. xD


----------



## ebastler (30. November 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*

nen 22" widescreen neben meinen 24" zu stellen, empfinde ich wieserum als hässlich^^ zwei verschieden hohe panels tun ja mal gar nicht :o


----------



## Cinque1 (30. November 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*

coole Geschichte, geht das bei COD auch?


----------



## Coldhardt (30. November 2013)

Cinque1 schrieb:


> coole Geschichte, geht das bei COD auch?



Nein, Activision war mit den anderen Innovationen zu stark beschäftigt


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (30. November 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*

hmm.. also nach meinen versuchen, hat sich die kombination aus 27" + iPad als am brauchbarsten bei BF3/4 herausgestellt.

ich hatte zwar auch den beamer als minimap und das spiel auf dem 27" zwerg bzw. umgedreht, aber das ist alles ausserhalb des nützlichen fokus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## KetanestCola (2. Dezember 2013)

Asche über mein Haupt- habe 2 Monitore (24" und 19") - hatte gar nicht daran gedacht, auf dem kleinen die Karte anzeigen zu lassen.

Habe das jetzt mal versucht. Ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Mir würde auch eher die dynamische Mini Map in gross zusagen. 

Bis ich da erst mal die Richtung gefunden habe, bin ich schon wieder am Spawnen 

P.S. Die Idee mit dem Beamer ist ja mal Hammerhart! :thumps:


----------



## Superwip (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2. Monitor für Battlefield 4*



> ie sieht es mit der höhe aus? Welche diagonale ist bei 4:3 in etwa so hoch wie ein 24" 16:9er?



Ein üblicher 53cm/21" 4:3 Monitor mit 1600x1200 ist exakt genauso hoch wie ein gängiger 61cm/24" Monitor mit 1980x1200- damit bilden solche Monitore ein ideales Paar (das ist vermutlich auch durchaus beabsichtigt).

61cm/24" Monitore mit 16:9 sind etwa 2cm (und 120 Pixelzeilen) niedriger was aber nicht wirklich stört.


----------

